# Tampa Bay Fly Fishing / Light Tackle Report - December



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice report! Thanks! It's a great read when looking out the window and seeing snow covered grass!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing such a comprehensive report!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice report Ethan. It was certainly on fire in December. I've not been out much in January yet. Love stalking the clean water.


----------

